# Green beans are a failure



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

We planted Blue Lake pole and bush beans and should have harvested this week. The bush beans have produced very little but the pole beans have not produced at all. What could cause this? We have had so much rain that we have only had to water about 3 times so that could be it, but the bush beans are between rows of pole beans and they have produced.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I had the same problem. only planted 2 pole beans this year and have only got half a dozen beans. Same with my strawberries and pineberries this year. Only got about 1/4 of normal.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I also have had the same problem ... only half of what we planted came up and they are looking so so. I have replanted and waiting to see how that works out. 

So I don't know ... On A side note I had to buy our bean seed this year.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, thank goodness I'm not the only one. I had 2 blue lake bush come up last year out of about, oh maybe 50 seeds planted. I thought it was because we had such a wet, cool and longer spring than usual. Never did get more than one handful of beans last year. This year I had wonderful compost to add to the garden, planted the beans in a different spot, same kind, and out of 50 seeds I got 12 that came up. I replanted again and added organic fertilizer into the hole with the seed and had about another 12 or so come up for me. Super frustrating.
Did just read an article about the "three sisters". Apparently you're supposed to plant beans and squash in the rows between corn plants. They all work together (garden sorcery) to help each other grow. May have to try that next year.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

My squash aren't producing either. They look good, they're blooming, but no fruit. My jalapeños are being eaten up by something but they're producing. My beans didn't even bother to come up at all.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I planted KY wonder pole beans from last years seed came up nicely, then rabbits ate the leaves off, I got pulled away for a couple of weeks came back to a nice crop of weeds, so I worked everything up and replanted luckily we have a long growing season here. Also tried a few black beans plants are looking good but no blossoms yet so we'll see, cabbage are a wast of garden space this year.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

After 2 plantings not a single grren bean here either. Everything else seems normal.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

It is wide spread I see. Maybe it is the seeds.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2010)

My Blue Lake poles are a dud. The bush variety will provide about 4 Sunday Dinners  

This widespread, it has to be something with the seeds.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Where did everyone get the seeds from?

We are not aware of any issues with our supplies.... (see my sig)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> My squash aren't producing either. They look good, they're blooming, but no fruit. My jalapeños are being eaten up by something but they're producing. My beans didn't even bother to come up at all.


Cayenne pepper and water --spray good.
After one night of spray, we didn't need to cover our squash any longer. Rabbits stopped eating them.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Few things. Pole takes a week or so longer to produce than bush.

Organic fertilizers need to be broken down by bacteria in soil before they are usable to plants.

They need full sun. Above 90 degrees and you will see pollen damage and may not see beans because flowers never pollinated.

If using high nitrogen fertilizer and add too much you will see few flowers which produce the beans. Nitrogen encourages leafy growth.

Get you soil tested. 

There are only a handful (like 6) of big farms producing bean seeds. Regardless of where you bought them. We are germ testing now and will post back results in a few days. We have a current crop from some of the biggest and are testing now anyways.

No disrespect to the gardeners and master gardeners here. But someone had to say the obvious!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jim1590 said:


> No disrespect to the gardeners and master gardeners here. But someone had to say the obvious!


You was doing good till this point ... 

A lot of different things can come into play within a garden, some of the things you posted and some you did not.

I have not had a "good" crop of green beans in a few years now and "my" seeds from gardens past are gone. Be that as it may, my problem has been from the weather.

Late frost or early frost ...

No rain or flooding ...

Cool, cold or a heat wave ...

bad seeds ...

The list goes on ...

And I do see a problem with only a handful of big farms producing bean seeds. So if I do not get a bean crop this year ... I will be looking for that ol time farmer, in his bibs selling seeds this fall at our farmers market. (I'm a sucker for the ol time farmer in bibs overalls ... . What can I say.)

Best of luck with your supplies!


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

This year tried a bush bean called Dragon Tongue, from Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds, they all came up. Soaked them for an hour before planting.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just wanted to post back our germ testing on all lots of Bush Blue Lake came back at 90%.

Provided your suppliers got the stock from same place we did.... probably 75% chance at least one of the bigger companies did, then the problem may be more local than supply wide.


----------

